# Someone pls. tell me the best way to start growing my own plants



## cat_tail (Aug 12, 2006)

Well the deal is, I'm a begginer and I'd like to know how to start off growing my own plants outside. I have know idea what the hell I'm doing and I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here, mainly with getting my seeds to sprout and growing them outside in a pot.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 12, 2006)

First read a grow guide. Before sprouting your fisrt seed. it is good to have an understanding of the entire plant cycle prior to starting and having the right conditions already set-up.
There is a sticky at the top of the General Indoor section called. "Free online grow guides" I think its called.
Saturate a paper towel with water. Fold seeds in wet paper towel. Put paper towel in a zip-lock baggie. Put in dark warm place for about 2-3 days. Little white tap roots should have popped out by then. Plant seed with tap-root pointing DOWN. in regular non-pre-fert. Soil.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 13, 2006)

*I would have to agree with Mutt. The best thing you can do is read an online grow guide or two before starting your grow. Grant it you can ask questions and all but the best information you can get are in the grow guides themselves.*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 13, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I would have to agree with Mutt. The best thing you can do is read an online grow guide or two before starting your grow. Grant it you can ask questions and all but the best information you can get are in the grow guides themselves.*


 
Both Mutt and TBG are giving you the best advice available. To grow high potency, great quality bud, you need to learn what these grow guides have listed from tons of trial and error. The methods discussed are tried and proven.

Here's links to a couple:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Growing-Marijuana.html


http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabi...ivation2.shtml


----------



## Reverend Willis (Sep 8, 2006)

The part of learning to grow that many folks dislike is reading. This is 2006 and there is a big buttload of good information out there on the internet. I grew crapweed years ago but I've gotten much better as a grower since reading a wide variety of techniques. I'm not a great grower yet but I'm gettin' better with the help of some of these old hopheads around here. 

Adopt one of the many good MJ sites to call home and listen to the members advice. MJ sites are fun places. They are mini-soap operas with their own cast of whacked-out, stoned characters that have escaped from various asylums and prisons. 

Start reading. Start growing. Continue to read. Grow some crapweed. Get better seeds. Grow some more. Kill a few plants. Grow some more. Read some more. This is a learning process. The better growers always have their eyes and ears peeled for new techniques. I have stumbled across great tidbits of info at most MJ sites I've visited. If I sound like an ex-teacher, it's because I am an ex-teacher. 

Above all, enjoy yourself... and you will when you begin to see some tasty buds from your own garden. 
RW


----------

